# My Acer laptop is not working right.



## Robert59 (May 16, 2020)

My Acer laptop is not working right. The monitor sometimes goes blank for a few seconds for no reason and the mouse pointer locks up for a few seconds. I ran a virus software and it found no problems. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Don M. (May 16, 2020)

Are you running W10, and are you up to date on the latest upgrades?  Do you have your Hard Drive set to automatically "defrag"...or have you done a manual defrag recently?  Have you cleaned unused junk on your HD recently?  Unnecessary clutter and fragmented files on the HD can cause numerous symptoms.  Lack of current W10 updates can also cause problems.  

Anti virus programs can catch most issues, but it is also helpful to download and run programs like CCLeaner or MalwareBytes....both free...periodically.


----------



## Robert59 (May 16, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Are you running W10, and are you up to date on the latest upgrades?  Do you have your Hard Drive set to automatically "defrag"...or have you done a manual defrag recently?  Have you cleaned unused junk on your HD recently?  Unnecessary clutter and fragmented files on the HD can cause numerous symptoms.  Lack of current W10 updates can also cause problems.
> 
> Anti virus programs can catch most issues, but it is also helpful to download and run programs like CCLeaner or MalwareBytes....both free...periodically.


Thank you for the help. My laptop should be replaced because it doesn't have a battery and the pad doesn't work and it's seven years old. I'm on it seven days a week and for 360 days a year.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

If you have important stuff on there, make copies on a USB stick or external hard drive, and be thankful it gave you a warning before it took a terminal poop.


----------



## Don M. (May 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Thank you for the help. My laptop should be replaced because it doesn't have a battery and the pad doesn't work and it's seven years old. I'm on it seven days a week and for 360 days a year.



It sounds like time to start shopping for a new computer...maybe you can put some of your "stimulus" money to good use.  During this CV-19 crisis, with a lot of people working from home, computer sales have gone up, so it may be a bit hard to find a bargain.


----------



## Camper6 (May 17, 2020)

This to me doesn't sound like a software problem.
It's a hardware problem and it could be a simple as a loose connection.  
Next time it happens give it a gentle thump on the side.


----------



## Robert59 (May 17, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It sounds like time to start shopping for a new computer...maybe you can put some of your "stimulus" money to good use.  During this CV-19 crisis, with a lot of people working from home, computer sales have gone up, so it may be a bit hard to find a bargain.


I wonder if this normal when the computer fan comes on when I'm watching two news video's at the same time?


----------



## Lewkat (May 17, 2020)

I have an old Acer laptop and aside from the fact that it gets very hot on the bottom, it runs like a top.  Problem is, I hate laptops.  My son bought me a beautiful new Dell laptop about 2 years ago and I gave it back to him.  I simply do not like them at all.


----------



## Robert59 (May 17, 2020)

You would not believe the prices went up on Laptop's in last year or so. At Walmart you could get a cheap computer and now it real high. Like 400.00 or 600 in price for a computer without a DVD player. All the desktops are sold out. I've been to Staples and Officemax and found the same high prices.


----------



## Don M. (May 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I wonder if this normal when the computer fan comes on when I'm watching two news video's at the same time?



Heat is the biggest "enemy" on laptops.  Their small size, and limited airflow probably kills more laptops, than any other reason.  Another problem is dirt/dust buildup in them....again, due to limited airflow.  I've taken 3 or 4 apart, in recent years, and it is amazing the crud that builds up in them.  Also, many people use them sitting flat on a desk/table top, without lowering the "feet" that keeps the base elevated, so as to allow some airflow.

If your fan is still working, that is a positive sign.  If you can't find a new one at a reasonable price, you might consider taking it to a shop, or to someone you know who has some knowledge about computers, and have them open it up and give it a good cleaning.  Most are pretty easy to take apart....just a half dozen small screws holding the base on...remove the battery, and then carefully take it apart....keeping track of where everything goes.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 18, 2020)

My Dell runs very hot - it's uncomfortable to set it on your lap without placing something under it.  However, I do like the Dell but I'm replacing it because the keyboard is faulty.  Its difficult to get a UK keyboard and a tad expensive ( this was a cheap refurbished machine so it owes me nothing.)    I've ordered a refurbished Lenovo which comes with Win 10 pro.

I'll dual boot it with Ubuntu 20.04 LTS and strip Win 10 down to the basics (and add Classic shell).  Windows has its uses, but 99% of the time I prefer Linux.


----------

